# Edge Antenna on Sale at Channel Master



## pfiagra

Edge Antenna with Lifetime Service for $349 through July 6th

Buy TiVo Edge for Antenna OTA DVR and Streaming Media Player | TiVo RD6F50LS


----------



## TWinbrook46636

2 Tuner/500 GB version

Did this always exist or is it specially made for ChannelMaster?


----------



## pfiagra

TWinbrook46636 said:


> 2 Tuner/500 GB version
> 
> Did this always exist or is it specially made for ChannelMaster?


It's the standard Edge for Antenna. The specs further down the page state 4 tuners.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

TWinbrook46636 said:


> 2 Tuner/500 GB version
> 
> Did this always exist or is it specially made for ChannelMaster?


Not sure if it's entirely new to retail, but it did pass through the FCC at the same time as the original models.


----------



## synch22

I was tempted to return my just received edge and cancel the lifetime I just bought.....

But I’m going to hold off and just mark it as a missed deal. $200+ cheaper ... this thing is sleek and fast.

tivo has been good to me with numerous lifetime TiVo’s I have made out on, they can keep the $$


----------



## Ryan12341

This is the Canadian model (the one they currently sell there), or the smaller less tuner model that was promised after launch here in the US. $350 total for 2 tuner 500 gb model really isnt a bad deal. But i almost wish it was 1 TB. Either way, I wonder if this will always be a third party model, vs what they sell on TIVO.com. I might just hold out for a late summer deal on a 4 tuner 2 tb edge? Think thats coming anyone?


----------



## synch22

Got it , so not apples to apples but a good deal. The sting is less ...but this device so far is solid.

I like to watch live tv with multi tuners that’s for sure .


----------



## Ryan12341

synch22 said:


> Got it , so not apples to apples but a good deal. The sting is less ...but this device so far is solid.
> 
> I like to watch live tv with multi tuners that's for sure .


I mean it is an ok deal. Really reasonable when you consider the cost of a Tablo. If they get the Edge OTA 4 tuner 2 TB down to like 400 all in. i would probably pounce on that.


----------



## Ryan12341

The standalone 500 gb 2 tuner model says its coming in August on the site. i wonder if TIVO Will have it on its site by then?


----------



## tommage1

Channel Master was selling the 4 tuner OTA models for $100 off a few months ago. At the same time the OTA model went to "out of stock" at the Tivo site. And they have not returned. Tivo (Xperi) might be clearing out DVRs, only thing left at site is Edge cable. Have to hope they continue to support them, lot of lifetime service paid Tivos out there, Edge and other models....................


----------



## tommage1

pfiagra said:


> It's the standard Edge for Antenna. The specs further down the page state 4 tuners.


I think that is an error, a "cut and paste" specs for the standard OTA Edge. This one is almost certainly 2 tuners, says in main description and further down the page (below the cut and paste 4 tuner picture).

I think these are just standard Tivo Edge (these are the 2 tuner models sold in Canada, the 4 tuner seem to be gone), not made for Channel Master. It's possible Tivo sold all their OTA Edge to Channel Master as they are no longer listed at Tivo site. Vox gone too, and Minis, wonder where they went, some other company to liquidate them? Could be wrong, we shall see.


----------



## pfiagra

Channel Master Outlet now selling open-box 4-tuner Edge Antenna on eBay for $179. Nine (9) available as of this post.

TiVo EDGE for TV Antenna OTA DVR Streaming Player 4 Tuner 2TB Storage RD6F20 | eBay


----------



## janitor53

so weird...


----------



## tommage1

pfiagra said:


> Channel Master Outlet now selling open-box 4-tuner Edge Antenna on eBay for $179. Nine (9) available as of this post.
> 
> TiVo EDGE for TV Antenna OTA DVR Streaming Player 4 Tuner 2TB Storage RD6F20 | eBay


That is the best deal I've seen so far for the 4 tuner OTA. They mention requires 6.99 a month service plan. They do not mention if you can purchase lifetime from Tivo for $249 (which is regular price for this model). If you can net cost would be $430 plus tax? Since this is a company with their own website could contact them direct with any questions (ie not through ebay with all their rules/hiding of information etc). Just give 'em a call, see if you can add lifetime or any other questions, heck they might give ya a few more $ off if you buy direct, they would save the ebay fees. Again DO NOT contact them through ebay.................


----------



## JonHB

pfiagra said:


> Channel Master Outlet now selling open-box 4-tuner Edge Antenna on eBay for $179. Nine (9) available as of this post.
> 
> TiVo EDGE for TV Antenna OTA DVR Streaming Player 4 Tuner 2TB Storage RD6F20 | eBay


Price is now $219 for the open-box on feeBay. New is $249 on Amazon.


----------



## Bowling

remind me please...is the EDGE capable of streaming to iOS devices? That's the one thing lacking from my OTA Roamio that would get me to move to a different TiVo.


----------



## pfiagra

Yes, Edge has a built-in streaming capability


----------



## Bowling

how is the OTA tuner in the Edge? The one in my Roamio is nowhere near as good as those in my Samsung TVs.


----------



## Johnwashere

This was $299 a few days ago from their amazon store- My brother bought one then. Looks like they bumped it back up though. So channel master site is the way to go - $332 after coupon , free ship, no tax.


----------



## spittoon

got one 

flawless install, except the remote won't pair, dammit

global remote reset and now it pairs! 

it was sitting next to my much-loved-but-growing-older roamio and it was controlling both until i was able to finally pair it


----------



## JoeKustra

spittoon said:


> got one
> flawless install, except the remote won't pair, dammit


Usually I start with a Global Reset of the remote. https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/TiVo-Remotes-RF-Pairing-Instructions


----------



## spittoon

ty, man 

i went back and edited my original post, global did the trick!


----------



## Bowling

got my. first boot "your tivo has encountered a serious blah blah blah....." an hour or later it was ready to go. Makes me wonder what was screwed up from the factory. Working fine. The tuner is FAR BETTER than that of my Roamio for picking up stations here in Austin.


----------



## Bowling

Bowling said:


> how is the OTA tuner in the Edge? The one in my Roamio is nowhere near as good as those in my Samsung TVs.


answering my own question: the Edge tuner is vastly better than that in the OTA Roamio.


----------



## Sfx27

Does anyone know of the cable card slot exists like the bolt?


----------



## ITGrouch

Sfx27 said:


> Does anyone know of the cable card slot exists like the bolt?


No.


----------



## hapster85

Got an email from TiVo this evening offering $100 off the Edge for antenna 4 tuner DVR, but of course there 2 tuner version is still there only one on the site. The "save now" link in the email gives an error as it points to a nonexistent page.


----------



## Darrell Patton

hapster85 said:


> Got an email from TiVo this evening offering $100 off the Edge for antenna 4 tuner DVR, but of course there 2 tuner version is still there only one on the site. The "save now" link in the email gives an error as it points to a nonexistent page.


Also the email says "up to 300 HD hours of over-the-air action", which implies a 2TB drive, but the website says "up to 75 hours of HD recording", with a 500GB drive. AT first I got excited thinking that Channel Master was now selling the 4 tuner larger drive models, but NO. Does TIVO just not care?


----------



## mdavej

Dual tuner / 500GB with all-in on sale again thru 5/5/2021. $299 with code "VIP".
TiVo Edge Antenna DVR - 500GB (with All-In Service)


----------



## hapster85

Makes me wonder how many of these they actually sell. I could get by with the 500 GB, but with only two tuners, it's pretty much useless.


----------



## Darrell Patton

Sure seems like Tivo is wanting to abandon the OTA market. Only have a 2 tuner with only 500GB, then use the reduced sales number as justification for getting out of the OTA market.
I'll keep using my 4 tuner Roamio OTA until it dies.


----------



## mdavej

hapster85 said:


> Makes me wonder how many of these they actually sell. I could get by with the 500 GB, but with only two tuners, it's pretty much useless.


I'd agree if this were a cable TV DVR. But for OTA, I almost never use more that 2 tuners at the same time. I'm with Darrell in that I'd never trade my 4 tuner Roamio for a lesser Edge. But not a bad deal for a cord cutter who watches mainly live and records occasionally.


----------



## cannonz

Maybe they are just waiting for a 3.0 model to have more tuner option.


----------



## tommage1

mdavej said:


> Dual tuner / 500GB with all-in on sale again thru 5/5/2021. $299 with code "VIP".
> TiVo Edge Antenna DVR - 500GB (with All-In Service)


They were selling "open box" with lifetime at ebay for $199 recently. Hundreds of them. I think they sold out. Personally unless you specifically want an Edge for some reason I'd go with Roamio or Bolt. Available for $200 or less with lifetime (used though). And they have 4 tuners, not 2. I have a couple of the 2 tuner Edge, they are ok I guess though some issues over time (occasional black screen or other problems requiring a reboot) And the HDR setting is not good if left on auto as it tries to create "fake" HDR, can cause problems with some TVs (mine included). Would not count on Tivo ever releasing any new model DVRs, I think they are pretty much getting out of DVR business. Part of the reason they farmed out all the OTA Edge to Channel Master and have not replaced the 2TB model.


----------



## Darrell Patton

mdavej said:


> I'd agree if this were a cable TV DVR. But for OTA, I almost never use more that 2 tuners at the same time. I'm with Darrell in that I'd never trade my 4 tuner Roamio for a lesser Edge. But not a bad deal for a cord cutter who watches mainly live and records occasionally.


I'm watching a sports game, my wife in the other room is watching an episode of Gunsmoke, and I want to record a movie. Can't do that with a 2 tuner model.


----------



## mdavej

Darrell Patton said:


> I'm watching a sports game, my wife in the other room is watching an episode of Gunsmoke, and I want to record a movie. Can't do that with a 2 tuner model.


Understood. But I doubt the average Edge buyer knows what a Mini is. Knowing the 2 tuner limit, if they needed more, they wouldn't buy this. I'd rather have more tuners too, but I think there's still room in the market for a low end model like this.

Having said that, there's no way I would buy any Tivo of any sort with ATSC 3 on the horizon, no matter how cheap.


----------



## tommage1

mdavej said:


> Having said that, there's no way I would buy any Tivo of any sort with ATSC 3 on the horizon, no matter how cheap.


I hear ya. But one thing, if/when ATSC 3 becomes "official" from what I hear the law says ATSC 1 has to be supported another 5 years. So for me cost is a factor, if I can get a nice lifetime OTA unit for a couple hundred or less I know barring malfunction I should be able to use a minimum of 5 years. $40 a year or less?


----------



## mdavej

tommage1 said:


> I hear ya. But one thing, if/when ATSC 3 becomes "official" from what I hear the law says ATSC 1 has to be supported another 5 years. So for me cost is a factor, if I can get a nice lifetime OTA unit for a couple hundred or less I know barring malfunction I should be able to use a minimum of 5 years. $40 a year or less?


Good point. We do have another 5 years. But personally, I'm not going to be satisfied with the picture quality of the old ATSC 1 broadcasts once ATSC 3 gets here. My Tivos will probably go on ebay the moment my local stations light up ATSC 3. If you're interested in my lifetime Roamio basic (4 tuner cable and OTA) plus one Mini when the time comes, shoot me a PM.


----------



## tommage1

mdavej said:


> Good point. We do have another 5 years. But personally, I'm not going to be satisfied with the picture quality of the old ATSC 1 broadcasts once ATSC 3 gets here. My Tivos will probably go on ebay the moment my local stations light up ATSC 3. If you're interested in my lifetime Roamio basic (4 tuner cable and OTA) plus one Mini when the time comes, shoot me a PM.


Looking forward to ATSC 3. Just hope someone will be selling an ATSC 3 capable DVR. I LOVE DVRs. Doubt it will be Tivo, though you never know for sure..........................


----------



## hapster85

mdavej said:


> Good point. We do have another 5 years. But personally, I'm not going to be satisfied with the picture quality of the old ATSC 1 broadcasts once ATSC 3 gets here. My Tivos will probably go on ebay the moment my local stations light up ATSC 3. If you're interested in my lifetime Roamio basic (4 tuner cable and OTA) plus one Mini when the time comes, shoot me a PM.


Being as adoption of 3.0 by broadcasters is completely voluntary, it is likely to be a very slow process. Individual stations must continue to broadcast 1.0 for a minimum of 5 years from the point of adoption of 3.0. ATSC.org marks a market as "launched" when "at least one station is broadcasting". Reminds me of companies marking neighborhoods as "launched" for high-speed internet when lines run past them, regardless of when they actually run into them.

Anyways, there are a lot of holes in the current coverage map. It's hard to get a handle on exactly how many stations have even applied for licenses, as many of the sites like ATSC.org aren't much more than hype machines. As with many other things, the pandemic has had an effect. One article I found noted as of last July, the FCC had only received 24 applications.

Perhaps someone else can point to more updated info.


----------



## Old Roamio 0

It would be nice to record in higher resolution sometimes. Some programs I record I like to watch a couple of times. Also there is the keep-until-I-delete ones that just stay. But bigger files with ATSC 3.0 might mean less shows per GB on the dvr. Right now with just 500 GB on the OTA Edge - space is at a premium.


----------



## tommage1

Old Roamio 0 said:


> It would be nice to record in higher resolution sometimes. Some programs I record I like to watch a couple of times. Also there is the keep-until-I-delete ones that just stay. But bigger files with ATSC 3.0 might mean less shows per GB on the dvr. Right now with just 500 GB on the OTA Edge - space is at a premium.


True enough. But don't have to worry about ATSC 3.0 with Edge as it won't support it. Will still be using ATSC 1.0 with Edge for at least another 5 years. Will be interesting to see if anyone comes out with an ATSC 3.0 DVR. Yep, with possible 4K files could/should be a LOT larger. I'll guess if anyone ends up making an ATSC 3.0 DVR it will have a good sized hard drive. So I'd GUESS would have a 3.5" drive, not much available 2.5" anymore.


----------



## Old Roamio 0

tommage1 said:


> True enough. But don't have to worry about ATSC 3.0 with Edge as it won't support it. Will still be using ATSC 1.0 with Edge for at least another 5 years. Will be interesting to see if anyone comes out with an ATSC 3.0 DVR. Yep, with possible 4K files could/should be a LOT larger. I'll guess if anyone ends up making an ATSC 3.0 DVR it will have a good sized hard drive. So I'd GUESS would have a 3.5" drive, not much available 2.5" anymore.


3.5 hard drives ... Thanks...Yes, I guess that's true. The 2.5 drives in Edge don't go very high re storage. Anyway: it may not matter: Now, lots of content from streaming services using the native apps are in higher resolutions but for example services like playon - they record in very low maybe old vcr-like resolution. I think recording is to get the gist of a program, but to see it one has to watch it at the source. Likely to continue that way once over-the-air ATSC 3.0 recording starts, if it does. Theey might do somethinng comparable to for ota that streaming does now. thank you.


----------



## johnbrown44

Old Roamio 0 said:


> Now, lots of content from streaming services using the native apps are in higher resolutions but for example services like playon - they record in very low maybe old vcr-like resolution.


Where are you getting this info? Have you used Playon? It is not helpful to the body of information when people are stating things as fact when they are not. Perhaps preface something with "It is my understanding that..." if it is just something you read somewhere. Not trying to be the forum police, but I have been reading a lot of things in this forum that I know are not true.

I haven't recorded streaming videos extensively with Playon, but when I did it recorded the 1280/720 programs, etc, at the native 1280/720. Not sure if it recompressed. It did not record the subtitle track.


----------



## Old Roamio 0

Wow!. Maybe your milage may vary? Thanks. Mines seems to record off the streaming services at low resolution only. Maybe I have to check settings. I don't have the cloud type.


----------



## johnbrown44

Not sure what the "Wow!" is for? Perhaps you are not used to having your statements challenged? I know we live in an age where many have been used to receiving participation trophies, but respectful disagreement is a cornerstone of knowledge. Thank you for the partial clarification on low res recordings by _*some*_ programs. It might help if you mentioned which program you used to record. It would come in handy to those looking for a possible way to record, and which programs to avoid.

If I seem harsh, it is because I have corrected some of these statements that I know to be incorrect, yet they persist in being spread.

It's hard to take a forum seriously when so many things that are posted are not factual and go unchallenged. After a while they become accepted as truths. This is my last statement on the matter.


----------



## Old Roamio 0

Is there more than one program -play0n download?


----------



## Old Roamio 0

It is 720p. Nice but not 4K. Googling it: Apparently it also can vary depending on the home setup. (so one's computer and wifi is a factor too)
It was just relevant anyway because we were discussing TIVO and the sort of un-related future of ATSC 3.0 - something promising high resolutions - already 1280i - I think, and maybe one day over-the-air 4k. (File sizes may be more with high-res.)

PlayOn's streaming video DVR just got a lot better | TechHive


----------



## NashGuy

tommage1 said:


> Would not count on Tivo ever releasing any new model DVRs, I think they are pretty much getting out of DVR business. Part of the reason they farmed out all the OTA Edge to Channel Master and have not replaced the 2TB model.


Just noticed today that ChannelMaster, which had been the only source of the Edge OTA with All-In (lifetime service), is now out of stock of those units. Perhaps because of that, the Edge OTA product page at TiVo's website no longer links to CM's website for purchase. But CM (along with BestBuy.com) does still offer the Edge OTA that requires you to pay for service separately. It's $199 at CM but on clearance for $160 at Best Buy. Service plans cost $7/mo, $70/yr or $250 for All-In (lifetime).

It's possible that more will be coming, but my hunch is that they're close to exhausting the supply of Edge OTA units that have been manufactured and when those are gone, that will be that. Take a look at a couple recent posts on Dave Zatz's blog and it increasingly looks like TiVo is getting ready to exit the retail market.

(P.S: For those interested, CM does still have a few open-box Edge OTA with All-In units available on eBay for $239. At the moment, it says "6 available / 235 sold". Before CM sold out of new units, they charged $349 for them with All-In included.)


----------



## tommage1

NashGuy said:


> (P.S: For those interested, CM does still have a few open-box Edge OTA with All-In units available on eBay for $239. At the moment, it says "6 available / 235 sold". Before CM sold out of new units, they charged $349 for them with All-In included.)


For a good amount of time recently CM had the 2 tuner OTA models "open box" for $199 with all in and $99 with monthly at ebay. Hundreds of them. The all ins sold out (when inventory got low they raised the price to $239 I think), the monthly sold a good amount, not sure of current status. Am unsure how warranty works on "open box", are they considered "new" and if so when does the warranty start. I have a feeling "open box" could mean returns, if so could already be activated so warranty could have started at time of original activation. Warranties could get complicated when buying from 3rd party seller, in the past it was OK (like Best Buy), because Tivo was also selling the same models. But now Tivo does not sell the OTA Edge at all, so how would they do warranty replacements, 500GB or the 2TB OTA units? Cable Edge should be fine for warranties as Tivo still sells them direct.


----------

